# Interested in my horses conformation



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Also - I was just looking at the second pic, does he have something wierd going on with his neck or is that normal?!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

His weight looks okay, cute draft x. He toes a little in front . He may be a little sickle hocked. but he looks really sturdy and cute. Being a draft cross he will always look a little chunky. He is uber cute .


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoulder angle is a bit steep but he has a decent neck set
Front legs seem ok in those pictures
Back is not a bad length, though he appears there to be bum high
Hindquarters could use proper muscling but they are shaped alright
And as _stevenson_ said, he is slightly sickle-hocked


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts! Yeah, he has a pretty well padded butt and does look a bit bum high sometimes. Not sure if that is just because of the bit of extra weight he's carrying there right now. Have just read up on sickle hocks which was interesting. Its nice to hear that his weight isnt too bad, we are in a bad drought right now but have kept them in the same paddock for a few months to restrict their grass - I must be one of the few people around here that still has tons of spring grass because I dont want them on the long stuff. Have to work out how to get rid of it because its too steep to mow :? Need some cows!
Also nice to hear that someone thinks he's cute, sometimes I find myself pining over pictures of pretty TBs or arabians etc but at least with him I know I'm unlikely to end up in the dirt!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Love me a big draft cross! He reminds me a lot of my boy (Percheron/paint cross) in build. I second what the others have pointed out. He looks like a good, solid, useable horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Very cute horse 

First of all, get rid of that hay belly! Next, it looks like he is a bit downhill, but it could be the uneven ground. His neck looks low set, which may make him have a tendency to be on the forehand. He's got a nice shoulder angle and good short pasterns. Front legs look a little post-legged, and his back looks long. Hindquarters look nice and powerful! Nothing really glaringly bad abut him at all.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PreciousPony said:


> Front legs look a little post-legged.


Curious what you mean by this. I've heard the term used to describe the hind leg angles being straight through the hocks, but have never heard it applied to the front legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I kinda think the spots are making his bum look higher then what it really is.. Just my 2c


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Curious what you mean by this. I've heard the term used to describe the hind leg angles being straight through the hocks, but have never heard it applied to the front legs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess it's not really correct to use "post legged" as a description for the front legs. I meant they look _too_ straight. Back at the knee or camped under is what I should have said. It's hard to tell with these pictures though because he's not standing truly square in any of them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

first of all, this is A Draft mix, while good confo is an overall must, Drafts are built different than other breeds , due to thier size and they are bred to Pull Heavy Heavy loads , and disc . Best way to compare his conf is to go look at registry sites of CLydes, Perch, Belgian etc. They dont have High set necks..


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah he's a little pigeon toed in front. Took me awhile to get used to his canter as it always felt like he was putting his head down for a buck, he definitely lumbers along. The belly is slowly getting smaller but he is on light work at the moment until his breathing issue gets sorted. The vet thinks its allergies due to how dusty and dry it is right now but I dont like pushing him when he is clearly struggling to get air in while being ridden.


----------

